# More ... > Exchange and mart >  smith hive parts

## b.lambert

I am looking for brood boxes,supers etc I live in Scottish Borders if anyone knows of any for sale

----------


## Hoomin_erra

Contact East Lothian Beekeepers, they tend to sometimes have some smith parts.

----------


## b.lambert

thank you will contact them asap

----------


## jcaturra

Noticed this advert on Gumtree - http://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/be...pment/78674652
Dundee area!!!

----------

